# Fishing tip # 426. Wahoo lures---Wahootie.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Here is a lure you can make that will cover most any trolling speed and water and wake condition.

All you need to do is add or delete sinkers as speed and water conditions warrant. The second lure in the photo is rigged sizzor hook style. This rig holds Wahoo better than most.

The sinkers in these lures are 4 oz. You can use bigger sinkers or more sinkers to get the weight you need. The head is one I mold and weighs 12 oz. I mold these heads from 3/4 oz up to 12 oz.

I do not like to troll a drail in front of my Wahoo lures. It gets hit too often and a bite on it eliminates a bite on your lure because the Wahoo has no teeth left. I often add a large spinner blade to the tail hook.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Something I learned a couple of years ago is that weight doesn't keep a lure in the water at high speed. Its all a matter of hydrodynamics and since then, I've not used weights.


----------

